# Salmon Don't Bite in Rivers!!



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Spent the weekend in the NW. Caught fish on the boat every morning. The local tribs were flowing low and clear with a few fish scattered throughout. It's a sad sight to see some of my favorite holes completely filled with sand instead of salmon.:bloos: Managed to find a few willing to play however.
Props to thousandcasts. I tryed his barrell swivel rig for bob fishing gut. Instead of staggering a million small shot( how I rig my pin for steelhead). Fish on first drift.:yikes: 
































Photos leave a little to be desired. Thats what happens when your by yourself. Try landing them 13' rod no net.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job, wait until we get the GOOD weather, then lookout !


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Very nice job, how cool is that though to fish for salmon in shorts and no shirt?? Gotta admit, that would be nice.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I enjoyed the warm summer, but it can go away any day now. Bring on fall!!! Cool pic of the gut, in the gut... PROOF:coolgleam And brah, nice job on the fish (i'm digging the shorts :lol: , j/m with ya)


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

toto said:


> Very nice job, how cool is that though to fish for salmon in shorts and no shirt?? Gotta admit, that would be nice.


IMO 
It dosen't get any better than that. Especially when ya have to chase them. Don't have to worry about goin over your waders.

I'll add these fish were caught between 12:00-4:00p.m.
As long as the hole was shaded over they were biting. I lost a pig on the pin. Probably 16-18#er. It was crazy to watch giant fish do circles all through the hole around my eggs. Sometimes I swear they were chewin it and the float would barely wiggle.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

nice! I have the same exact pin set up as the top couple pics and am going to be floating gut this weekend first time with it for salmon.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

samsteel said:


> nice! I have the same exact pin set up as the top couple pics and am going to be floating gut this weekend first time with it for salmon.


That is a loomis 1601. Not an ideal salmon rod. The thing was still rigged from late spring steelhead. So I just changed my rig a little and upped the leader. I've got a blank for pinnin salmon but it's not tied yet(FUZZY:evil.I was runnin 8#CXX main and leader. That stuff is stupid strong for 8. But I couldn't think about turnin that monster chromer that ran out of the hole. Goin back in a couple days will be running 15-14 or 17-15 something like that. With a 9' croix med pwr fst act scIII. This rod is a meatstik to say the least.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice job man!

After seeing TC's rig I also started to think if us centerpin guys get too technical with our shot and shot patterns... Maybe it is more necessary for steel idk? Either way sounds like an awesome weekend!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> That is a loomis 1601. Not an ideal salmon rod. The thing was still rigged from late spring steelhead. So I just changed my rig a little and upped the leader. I've got a blank for pinnin salmon but it's not tied yet(FUZZY:evil.I was runnin 8#CXX main and leader. That stuff is stupid strong for 8. But I couldn't think about turnin that monster chromer that ran out of the hole. Goin back in a couple days will be running 15-14 or 17-15 something like that. With a 9' croix med pwr fst act scIII. This rod is a meatstik to say the least.


yep, I will probably just throw the Spahr on my salmon rod. I am not sure how important it is to have the "perfect" drift with salmon anyhow, but just want to get into a fight with one on my centerpin.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

samsteel said:


> I am not sure how important it is to have the "perfect" drift with salmon anyhow, but just want to get into a fight with one on my centerpin.


Just throwing'er out there and lettin it go downriver produced nothing.
Perfectly controlled drifts = fish on!!

That rod actualy handled those fish pretty good. Just too much work.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

FishKilla419 said:


> Just throwing'er out there and lettin it go downriver produced nothing.
> Perfectly controlled drifts = fish on!!
> 
> That rod actualy handled those fish pretty good. Just too much work.


i meant using a 9' salmon rod should work, as opposed to a 15' steelhead float rod which would enable me to mend my line quicker and keep more line off the water. also, I don't think the shotting pattern is as much of an exact science when drifting skein, when compared to drifting egg sacks for winter steelies.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

steely74 said:


> Nice job man!
> 
> After seeing TC's rig I also started to think if us centerpin guys get too technical with our shot and shot patterns... Maybe it is more necessary for steel idk? Either way sounds like an awesome weekend!


I don't know--I mean, I used to rig my baitcasters with the Drennen's and staggered shot, then I switched to my current rig a few years ago and it works just fine for steelhead. For the steel, I'll run 8 or 10lb for the buffer (depending on water flow) and 6lb for the leader. Same 1/4 ounce egg sinker, smaller sized version of my "customized bobbers" (since I don't have to use a larger bobber that can support a half pound gob of gut :lol 

But hey, whatever works for the one doing the fishing. The centerpin guys have their thing, I have my thing, it's all good. 

Nice job to the original poster--glad you got into some!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

true dat


----------



## Up-Stream (Feb 2, 2009)

where are you guys seeing TC's rig at. I did a search but I couldn't find it. I have an idea of what it is, but would like to check it out. FishKilla this weekend will be hot all around where you are staying. I talked to the guy about your salmon stick, and he said you can come over and get it. that way you can pick out all your components. your gonna be right down the road from him. thanks for any help on locating TC's rig


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Up-Stream said:


> where are you guys seeing TC's rig at. I did a search but I couldn't find it. I have an idea of what it is, but would like to check it out. FishKilla this weekend will be hot all around where you are staying. I talked to the guy about your salmon stick, and he said you can come over and get it. that way you can pick out all your components. your gonna be right down the road from him. thanks for any help on locating TC's rig


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=345974&page=2


----------



## LoomisIMX (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice job on the kings Nick. Wish I could of been there


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

thousandcasts said:


> But hey, whatever works for the one doing the fishing. The centerpin guys have their thing, I have my thing, it's all good.


I don't like the politically correct TC. Just say it, centerpins are ghey.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Nighttimer said:


> Just say it, centerpins are ghey.


Woah, easy big fella.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm just stating facts here.


----------

